# Isso posto e tudo o mais que ...



## Deimos13

No logro encontrar una traducción para esta expresión.

"...Além do mais, o fato de outros praticarem o mesmo delito não exclui a ilicitude. Impõe-se, assim, a condenação do acusado. 

ISSO POSTO e tudo o mais que dos autos consta, Julgo PROCEDENTE a denúncia para CONDENAR o acusado..."


Gracias a la persona que me colabore.
D13.


----------



## Carfer

Más o menos esto (alguien me haga el favor de pulir mi español):

_Además, el hecho de que otros cometan el mismo delito no excluye la ilicitud, así que se impone /se hace necesaria/imprescindible/ la condena/condenación del acusado._
_Eso dicho/considerando eso/ y todo lo más que consta del sumario, juzgo procedente (conforme a derecho) la acusación/denúncia y condeno el acusado..._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Puliendo...


Carfer said:


> Más o menos esto (alguien me haga el favor de pulir mi español):
> 
> _Además, el hecho de que otros cometan el mismo delito no excluye la ilicitud, así que se impone la condena del acusado._
> _Eso dicho y todo lo demás que consta del sumario, juzgo procedente (conforme a derecho) la acusación/denuncia y condeno al acusado..._


 
Mi lenguaje jurídico no es el mejor, así que podrían usarse las otras opciones que propusiste.

Saludos.


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> Más o menos esto (alguien me haga el favor de pulir mi español):
> 
> _Además, el hecho de que otros cometan el mismo delito no excluye la ilicitud, así que se impone /se hace necesaria/imprescindible/ la condena/condenación del acusado._
> _Eso dicho/considerando eso/ y todo lo más que consta del sumario, juzgo procedente (conforme a derecho) la acusación/denúncia y condeno el acusado..._



Oi, eu fiquei com uma dúvida. Não entendo de direito mas, dizer como você disse no final "y condeno el acusado" não tem uma certa diferença de que dizer "para condenar al acusado" (tradução essa que me parece mais literal) ?


----------



## curlyboy20

Também acho que "para condenar al acusado" seri a mais literal.


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> Oi, eu fiquei com uma dúvida. Não entendo de direito mas, dizer como você disse no final "y condeno el acusado" não tem uma certa diferença de que dizer "para condenar al acusado" (tradução essa que me parece mais literal) ?


 
É uma questão de uso. O que nós habitualmente escrevemos aqui em Portugal é _'Julgo procedente a acusação/o pedido/o recurso (etc.) e (consequentemente) condeno ..._' . Fugiu-me a mão para a formulação a que estou habituado, que, a meu ver, tem uma vantagem, a de afirmar explicitamente a condenação, ao passo que essa outra a deixa implícita na procedência. A diferença, valha a verdade, é mais do que insignificante, mas têm toda a razão, literalmente será "_para condenar al acusado_".

A propósito: incluí a expressão _(conforme a derecho)_ a seguir a _'procedente', _apenas para explicar o significado da palavra. Não faz falta incluí-la se procedente é de uso comum em espanhol.


----------



## Deimos13

Carfer said:


> Más o menos esto (alguien me haga el favor de pulir mi español):
> 
> _Además, el hecho de que otros cometan el mismo delito no excluye la ilicitud, así que se impone /se hace necesaria/imprescindible/ la condena/condenación del acusado._
> _Eso dicho/considerando eso/ y todo lo más que consta del sumario, juzgo procedente (conforme a derecho) la acusación/denúncia y condeno el acusado..._



En general en español todavía se sigue utilizando el Futuro del Subjuntivo entonces quedaría igual "el hecho de otros practicaren.." creo yo.

Siguiendo con el texto "... o acusado, como incurso nas sanções do artigo..."

¿Alguien sabe si incurso sigue siendo la misma palabra en español??

Gracias por todas las respuestas.
D13.


----------



## Carfer

Deimos13 said:


> En general en español todavía se sigue utilizando el Futuro del Subjuntivo entonces quedaría igual "el hecho de otros practicaren.." creo yo. Em español jurídico, parece que sí.
> 
> Siguiendo con el texto "... o acusado, como incurso nas sanções do artigo..."
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si incurso sigue siendo la misma palabra en español??
> 
> Gracias por todas las respuestas.
> D13.


 
Compulsando o DRAE, parece-me que '_incorrer' (ficar sujeito) _e _'incurrir' _não têm exactamente o mesmo significado. São sinónimos quando se diz _'incorrer num crime / incurrir en un delito_' mas já fico na dúvida, tal como Deimos, se ainda o são na acepção _'incorrer numa sanção'._


----------



## Mangato

Deimos13 said:


> No logro encontrar una traducción para esta expresión.
> 
> "...Além do mais, o fato de outros praticarem o mesmo delito não exclui a ilicitude. Impõe-se, assim, a condenação do acusado.
> 
> ISSO POSTO e tudo o mais que dos autos consta, Julgo PROCEDENTE a denúncia para CONDENAR o acusado..."
> 
> 
> Gracias a la persona que me colabore.
> D13.


 
Entiendo, con el permiso de Carfer que es quien sabe,  que traducciones próximas al original para  _isso posto_ podrían ser 

visto esto,
por lo expuesto,

Son expresiones muy habituales en conclusiones y sentencias.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Entiendo, con el permiso de Carfer que es quien sabe, que traducciones próximas al original para _isso posto_ podrían ser
> 
> visto esto,
> por lo expuesto,
> 
> Son expresiones muy habituales en conclusiones y sentencias.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Perfeito, aliás as equivalentes portuguesas _'visto isto_' e _'pelo exposto'_ teriam também inteiro cabimento e são frequentemente usadas no mesmo contexto.

Quanto a isso de ser eu eu quem sabe, que é uma gentileza do Mangato que agradeço, devo dizer - ou lembrar - que há muita coisa que não sei, mesmo em domínios do direito português, que, como qualquer direito, é suficientemente vasto para que existam sempre áreas obscuras ou mal conhecidas do prático, por muita experiência que tenha, para não falar já dos direitos estrangeiros e, evidentemente, dos idiomas que não são a minha língua nativa (onde, naturalmente, também tenho falhas). Temo que isso iniba e desencoraje outras pessoas de participar ou se atribua excessivo peso àquilo que digo, prejudicando os contributos de outros foreiros e estreitando o leque de opiniões e contribuições que são a riqueza deste foro e prejudicando-me a mim também, porque, mesmo em questões de direito, já aqui aprendi bastante (ainda há dias, por exemplo, me deparei com uma palavra que não conhecia, '_resilição_', e, entre todos, lá esclarecemos o conceito). Aliás, neste tópico concreto o que está em jogo é uma tradução para o espanhol e de espanhol o Mangato e os demais nativos sabem muito mais que eu, como é evidente.
Agradeço muito, mas, por favor, não vão por aí.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado, Peço desculpa se me excedi. So acrescentar que para traduzir e preciso captar o matiz original da expressão, e não sempre é fácil para os ignorantes em uma matéria tão complexa como o direito. Daí que sempre fique com dúvida.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Obrigado, Peço desculpa se me excedi. So acrescentar que para traduzir e preciso captar o matiz original da expressão, e não sempre é fácil para os ignorantes em uma matéria tão complexa como o direito. Daí que sempre fique com dúvida.


 
Não se se trata de exceder-se ou não, Mangato, nem tem de pedir desculpa pelo que quer que seja. Percebo perfeitamente as suas razões. O que eu não quero é que me elejam como uma espécie de Papa das questões do direito, que tem a última palavra a dizer e que, com isso, os demais foreiros se retraiam de dar as suas opiniões ou que fiquem à espera que eu dê a minha, já que mais não seja porque me tem frequentemente acontecido só começar a perceber os contornos da questão posta depois doutros amigos terem dado o seu contributo. E, insisto, há muita coisa coisa que não sei, mesmo que tenha porventura melhores condições para averiguar do que os que a não têm a minha formação específica. Em todo o caso, muitissimo obrigado pela confiança. 
Um abraço


----------



## Nanon

Carfer said:


> Compulsando o DRAE, parece-me que '_incorrer' (ficar sujeito) _e _'incurrir' _não têm exactamente o mesmo significado. São sinónimos quando se diz _'incorrer num crime / incurrir en un delito_' mas já fico na dúvida, tal como Deimos, se ainda o são na acepção _'incorrer numa sanção'._


De acordo com o Dicionário de María Moliner, _incurrir_ pode ter este significado:


> *incurrir* (del lat. "incurrere"; "en") intr. Con "*culpa, *error" o palabras semejantes, hacer algo que merece esa calificación. *Caer. ("en") Con "castigo, pena, odio, ira, desprecio" o palabras semejantes, hacer algo por lo que se merece o se provoca lo que esas palabras expresan: "Ha incurrido en la desaprobación de su jefe". ("en") *Con la designación de un texto legal que señala una pena o sanción, haber cometido la falta a que se refiere ese texto: "Ha incurrido en el artículo primero del código penal". *Caer, recaer, *reincidir.*
> http://www.diclib.com/incurrir/show/...#ixzz3EhgKzzou


----------

